# Hanging A Stickbow In A Treestand



## Wobbley (Sep 26, 2014)

I hang my recurve exactly like you are describing. Hanger between string and limb near the upper tip.

My only caution is that the hanger can't be rough enough to abrade the string.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This^^^^


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a set of stiktamers on my Schafer. They help quieten the bow and serve as a good thing to hang your bow on.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

When I hunted from tree stands, I kept the bow in my hand or across my lap. Wasn't all that much of a bother. Now I lean it against a tree.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Hanging it on something like a screw in step only works with zero wind....the problem isn't the bow but that the arrow falls off easily. String abrasion is the least of my worries- its insignificant, IMO. A guy needs one of those stick on plastic arrow holders if you are hanging it like this. 

I think a guy has to be ready with as little movement as possible.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Real Tree Easy Hang and a Saunders Kwik-Loc to keep my arrow on the string. Nothing to it.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I use the regular three arm bow hangers that Team Realtree sells. Recurves settle a bit more onto the hook than a compound, but it's not a problem.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Beendare said:


> Hanging it on something like a screw in step only works with zero wind....the problem isn't the bow but that the arrow falls off easily. String abrasion is the least of my worries- its insignificant, IMO. A guy needs one of those stick on plastic arrow holders if you are hanging it like this.
> 
> I think a guy has to be ready with as little movement as possible.



I agree with this 100%. I just got one for my bow and it works great. Never had any issues without one but i don't want to take the chance either.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I use a 3" cup holder from the hardware store screwed into the tree and a Kwik-Loc arrow holder to hold the arrow. Even if you hold your bow all the time you need to hang it up to organize yourself after climbing up.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I use an inexpensive articulating arm with a rubber coated hook. I have some issues with my recurve "sticking" so I installed an old school brush button on the string to give the hook a surface to rest on. Easy on and easy off...


----------



## Bowsage (Apr 29, 2008)

These Virginia deer won't stand for reaching for your bow, not in my neck of the woods. I'm about like Mr. Stout, Once situated in stand I raise my bow up. If I need to hang it for whatever reason I have a piece of yarn I tie around tree with a "S " hook and hang it on that.


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

Found two of these in one of my hunting storage boxes. Does a really nice job.


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

pursuit said:


> Found two of these in one of my hunting storage boxes. Does a really nice job.


Nice looking setup.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Whether I'm in one of my ladder stands or my climber, they all have bow holders that I have fashioned out of two 1/4" x 4" carriage bolts a couple nuts, and some rubber tubing.









I position them through one of the rails on my left side (I'm right handed) so as to be easily accessible to my bow hand. The weight of the bow holds them in place, and very little movement is required to remove the bow for a shot from either a seated or standing position.

KPC


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back in "59" I was using a arrow holder on my recurve.


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

My bow is always in my hand in a tree & the ground..


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Put a piece of foam pipe insulation around the body of your bow hanger. Will not allow the hanger to get between bow and string


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I use the bow holders that clamp to your stand. Keeps it solid.

I tried the regular screw in arm but it wedged between the limb and string. Took two hands to get the bow off with out making the arm go boing


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Put a piece of foam pipe insulation around the body of your bow hanger. Will not allow the hanger to get between bow and string


Several good ideas but this will work perfectly for the screw in hangers I have. Thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## jmorgan41480 (Jun 8, 2012)

so when you guys that hunt from a treestand have your bow hanging, how do you keep an arrow on the shelf?


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Weather Rest


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

jmorgan41480 said:


> so when you guys that hunt from a treestand have your bow hanging, how do you keep an arrow on the shelf?



















kpc


----------



## Wobbley (Sep 26, 2014)

jmorgan41480 said:


> so when you guys that hunt from a treestand have your bow hanging, how do you keep an arrow on the shelf?


I don't. If bow is hanging I am getting seated and secure, getting ready to descend, futzing with gear, or otherwise occupied with something other than hunting. The arrow is secure in the quiver.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

I have two 3" plastic hand clamps that I put on my climber rail. The limbs fit well with the clamp handles pointed up in a V. I will try to post a picture later.


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

This is what I use for my recurve and bag.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you had brush buttons on your recurve it wouldn't get stuck between limb & string.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

And this is a photo from a tree stand. The small hand clamp handles form a V to put the limbs in.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

On a similiar note, here is my arrow holder, just a rubber band and paper clip. Most of the time it is a rubber band and twig.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

jmorgan41480 said:


> so when you guys that hunt from a treestand have your bow hanging, how do you keep an arrow on the shelf?


Saunders Kwik Lok.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Easiest bow ever to hang 







I only hook a bow when I'm getting adjusted 

I really like to hold my bow 

Bucks slip in and movement is bad  

I hold them in a number of ways


----------



## DWilloughby (Dec 26, 2014)

I use a bow hanger as my old hands get to cold. I build up the end of the hanger so that the bow does not wedge onto it and have difficultly removing it. I have never had any problems keeping the arrow on the rest.


----------



## DaveEarley (Feb 13, 2012)

what J. Wesbrook said


----------

